# Want to switch to Husky climbing saw



## Stachura01 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been in love with my Husquvarna 395xp since she came into my life. But my employer runs Stihls and since he buys saws for us, I have an MS200, which is nice. I really love my Husky though and I want to go ahead and spend my own money on a 338xpt, but he insists I'll regret it. Says they break too easily. I don't think his former habit of throwing saws out of trees when things go badly helped in his assessment. I'm looking for real world working experience comparisons.


----------



## clearance (Aug 10, 2007)

Stachura01 said:


> I've been in love with my Husquvarna 395xp since she came into my life. But my employer runs Stihls and since he buys saws for us, I have an MS200, which is nice. I really love my Husky though and I want to go ahead and spend my own money on a 338xpt, but he insists I'll regret it. Says they break too easily. I don't think his former habit of throwing saws out of trees when things go badly helped in his assessment. I'm looking for real world working experience comparisons.



I"ll set you straight and save you from some pain, the 020/200 is THE saw in the trees. This pained me, as I was a Husky guy for years, still am, except I climb with a 200T. Had so many guys tell me it is better than the Husky, guys who have climbed for years and ran both. No point trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Stihl User (Aug 10, 2007)

clearance said:


> I"ll set you straight and save you from some pain, the 020/200 is THE saw in the trees. This pained me, as I was a Husky guy for years, still am, except I climb with a 200T. Had so many guys tell me it is better than the Husky, guys who have climbed for years and ran both. No point trying to reinvent the wheel.



He's got 100% right. I used to only run Husqvarna's but never bought any other climbing saw then the STIHL 020T / MS 200T, why because NO ONE can beat them! I have talked with Dolmar, Echo & Husqvarna rep.s and they all admitted STIHL has the best climbing saw period.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 10, 2007)

The only husky's I like better than Stihl are the bigger saws....I prefer the 395 over the 660 but that's about it.I used husky's climbing saw for a little while and switched right back to stihl...For the 70cc range saws that do most of the cutting,I'll take a 440 over the 372 or 575 any day of the week.They seem about the same as far as durabilty goes.The only husky's I am running right now are the 395 and the 346.I also have a 575 but I hate it.So to sum it up,Stihl's are doing most of the work for me,but those are the only two husky's I can't live without.


----------



## Night Owle (Aug 10, 2007)

*My 2 cents*

I agree the 200t is the way to go , I've been running mine about
9 months. It has great power when You Really Need it and never 
seems to bog. the initial price tag kinda hurts but that fades when 
Your up in the tree doin Your thing (cutting wood I mean).
One thing I'm fastidious about is NO ONE else uses it and I never
use it for ground work..

Night Owle.......


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 10, 2007)

*what they said*

took me a while to believe the hype. ms 200t is THE climbing saw


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 10, 2007)

damn, sounds like i need to go get my 200 a new air filter and tell her how sorry i am.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2007)

hey man

if you still want that husky i wil sell you my personal climber. she is now officially "in season". nicely broken in i mean. havent used her in about a month though.

and she certainly wont be getn any saddle time my very own 200t eating up the wood now.

telln ya. that thing is legit.



oldirty


----------



## DonnyO (Aug 10, 2007)

*yup*

the replacement air filter is even better than the one that comes with the saw. and get one of those new "lite" bars for it.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Treetom (Aug 10, 2007)

*All Huskies here....so far.*

I've never seen a 200T in action though I've heard it often discussed by credible members on this site. There may be one in my future if I can find a Stihl dealer around these parts. (what am I looking at, about $500.00+?) In the meantime, I need the _lightest_ saw possible with the _power_ to get the job done. So far my Husky 338xpt "Cali" has filled this niche. I must admit, though, after I get a tree topped out and start blocking down anything over 8"-9", I prefer a little more power. I usually switch to my 242xp at this point. I wonder, at what diameter would a 200T "slow down." My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Beast12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Treetom said:


> I wonder, at what diameter would a 200T "slow down." My 2 cents worth.



It won't slow down, unless it is dull or the chain is on backwards......or missing. 

-Matt


----------



## clearance (Aug 10, 2007)

Treetom said:


> I've never seen a 200T in action though I've heard it often discussed by credible members on this site. There may be one in my future if I can find a Stihl dealer around these parts. (what am I looking at, about $500.00+?) In the meantime, I need the _lightest_ saw possible with the _power_ to get the job done. So far my Husky 338xpt "Cali" has filled this niche. I must admit, though, after I get a tree topped out and start blocking down anything over 8"-9", I prefer a little more power. I usually switch to my 242xp at this point. I wonder, at what diameter would a 200T "slow down." My 2 cents worth.



They rule for branches and small tops. Of course they run out of good power in big blocks, they are only 35cc. Mine has a 16" bar, if I have to firewood down a bigger tree I get a bigger saw, if I can dump logs up to 16" diam. I keep it.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Aug 10, 2007)

single stem logging and windfirming, i've taken pretty big tops...a couple in the 60-70cm + diameter range...have to walk around it to undercut...putting the saw to the test....as long as its sharp and your rakers aren't too low that saw will do amazing things...plus i've dropped it a couple times...once over 100' and she fired up right away...the husky on the other hand is only good if you're trimming branches...plus the weighting is all weird... its really a pos...and i was always a husky man... although the shape of the husky is more 'branchodynamic'...doesn't get caught up as much as the boxy ol' 200...
but i wouldn't get the husky if i was doing proffessional work....be a good camping saw...


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 10, 2007)

The 200T is definately the way to go!
I have found them to be more balanced, meaning.....pick both up by the trigger with your index finger. The Husky always nose dives, the Stihl doesnt. ANd with the Lite bar on the Stihl it is even nicermaybe a little butt heavy.
I run a 14" and love it I use it until the wood gets over this size and then call down for another saw.

Once the 200T is broken in you should do a muffler mod, richen up the H jet on the carb and watch out! Plenty more power to be found from this quick mod.

Good Luck in your decision but you'll find almost everyone here will agree STIHL.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 11, 2007)

The Husky is a good saw, but the ms200 is a great one.

A whole page in a thread about chainsaws where everyone agrees, you guys on E's or what?


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 11, 2007)

*i have a 335 cali and it works good.*

but coming down and blocking the 200t shines.there just is no comparison.

i even use the 192 for limbing and it sits by the chipper alot.

all three are great saws but stihl has the winner with the 200.i would like to try the NEW 338 but i haven't yet.i doubt it will run with the 200 either.


----------



## scouse (Aug 11, 2007)

338 v 020 12" pine log.

A brand new 338 (run in of course) and a 6 year old 020, I was half way through the pine when my mate picked up and started the 020 he was through the log before me!! No contest the new husky is junk just like the 335.They are not even balanced very well and the handle is useless for cutting on the side so its not like there worth getting for small stuff.

MS200T is the only tree saw worth considering.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 11, 2007)

I have run em all. My favorite is the 338 new edition. It will not out cut an 020 but runs fairly close. My reason for liking the new edition better is for the balance and feel i just like it better than the stihl. it will blow away the 335 but is still lees of a man than the stihl. the 335's are pruning saws, they should only put a 6 inch bar on them to prevent us from being tempted to cut anything bigger. 
My crew met on the job with Husky r&d one day earlier this year. I am not allowed to say much. but keep your eyes on the husky. they are listening to guys that use these saws everyday and are making changes to better compete with the stihl 020. Maybe some day the Husky guys of this world won't need to hold there heads in shame limbing out trees with an 020. Time will tell.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been told that with a mild muffler mod the husky will knock heads with the stihl...But for me,I like the way the Stihl handles better.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 11, 2007)

scouse said:


> 338 v 020 12" pine log.
> 
> A brand new 338 (run in of course) and a 6 year old 020, I was half way through the pine when my mate picked up and started the 020 he was through the log before me!! No contest the new husky is junk just like the 335.They are not even balanced very well and the handle is useless for cutting on the side so its not like there worth getting for small stuff.
> 
> MS200T is the only tree saw worth considering.



I call BS! 
This thread is way out of control. The 200 is a fine saw, but so is the husky. Out of the box, the saws are very close in cutting performance, the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.
To say your friend's saw is that much faster says you don't haver a clue. Your saw is dull or not running right, either that or his saws is modified.

Talking about balance is tricky, you want it slightly nose heavy, it's easier to cut.

The older versions of husky were plagued with some problems, which since have been fixed. 

The two saws are close, if I were buying, I'd go husky. If it were free, I'd take stihl. The husky is a slightly better value, the stihl is a slightly better saw.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I call BS!
> This thread is way out of control. The 200 is a fine saw, but so is the husky. Out of the box, the saws are very close in cutting performance, the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.
> To say your friend's saw is that much faster says you don't haver a clue. Your saw is dull or not running right, either that or his saws is modified.
> 
> ...



Mike..............always the one to tell is straight.............no BS!!!


----------



## scouse (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL BS is it!!

The 020 was mine and the Husky my mates,and since there where 3 others standing there laughing at the Husky i'd say that I know better in THIS scenario.
Now either
1. I and 4 other professional tree surgeons dont know how to sharpen the Husky.
2 Some1 modded my 020 when i wasnt looking.
3 The Husky is a poor effort compared to the 020.
4 Or which is probably the case, the husky was a bad one which needed sending back to the manufacture. 
It had been back to the dealer before this little test since we thought it was way underpowered but it came back saying it was fine!!!

It's now been lashed in a corner never to be used again, just glad it wasnt my £300 wasted since i was contemplating buying one just before my mate did, got a MS200T instead.

Tis a shame since I thought Husky would have made a real effort to improve the 335 to out class the MS200, If they bring out a new and improved 340(or something) then how many stihl fans are gonna think "Yeah Ill buy one, third time lucky!"


----------



## clearance (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.



Don't know about the little guy, but yes, generally speaking, they have a little more than Stihls.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

In this case any slight edge in performance is moot. When climbing.........weight,balance,feel and a good running saw are all more important!!!


The Husky may have more power that the Stihl................or vice versa...........but the saw that also starts easier is a consideration too!!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 11, 2007)

I had a race recently, my 338 against my buddies 200.
We set up a nice straight log with both ends out, and I told him to get started, I'd catch up.
Well, after about 20 pulls, his crappy stihl finally started. You could tell it was started because of all the smoke, it might have been on fire, I don't know. Then into the cut he went, more smoke, because stihls are alway dull.
I forgot I hadn't started my saw for two years and when I looked at the gas tank, it was empty. So I headed to the gas station, my buddy still smoking the log.
It's a 1/2 hour drive each way, so when I got back he was still a cutting. He burned about 2/3s of the way through the log.
I gave my saw one pull of the cord, made the cut, shut the saw off and started making lunch. The amazing part of it was I never gassed up my saw. Because it's a husky, it runs that fast just on air.
Imagine if it had gas!
My time through the log was a little faster than the predator cuts, but that's normal because its a husky.
As I type, my friend is still outside cutting and I suspect he'll be done in a few more days, you know because he's running a stihl...opcorn:


----------



## scouse (Aug 11, 2007)

> Mike..............always the one to tell is straight.............no BS!!!


Does that apply to this post aswell?

I was just giving MY view of MY experience with the 338, now this is obviously a big problem to you since you didnt just try and defend the saw you also attacked me in the process.

I'm not one of these idoiot's who is only a Stihl or Husky man, I use whatever saw is best suited to the job.
Cba taking part in these petty arguments a waste of everyones time and a thread trasher.
Allways the same whenever any1 compares a stihl to a husky, dont know why i F***king bothered.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 11, 2007)

I was just teasing all the stihl guys a little, I didn't want you to get your undies all in a bundle, jeeze!


----------



## 1I'dJak (Aug 11, 2007)

like i said b4...single stemming and windfirming is the toughest test you can put on a climbing saws...you're cutting branches all day (some of them as big as small tops) and hammering off tops that really should be done with a bigger saw...I remember my first day stemming thinking, christ i gotta cut this top with this saw?!!!...resedential work is an entirely different matter...but no one in this industry runs a husky...you wouldn't get your production quota....they just don't seem to have that extra oomph that the little stihls have....and till i started climbing all my saws were huskies....


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I call BS!
> This thread is way out of control. The 200 is a fine saw, but so is the husky. Out of the box, the saws are very close in cutting performance, the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.
> To say your friend's saw is that much faster says you don't haver a clue. Your saw is dull or not running right, either that or his saws is modified.
> 
> ...





rahtreelimbs said:


> Mike..............always the one to tell is straight.............no BS!!!





scouse said:


> Does that apply to this post aswell?
> 
> I was just giving MY view of MY experience with the 338, now this is obviously a big problem to you since you didnt just try and defend the saw you also attacked me in the process.
> 
> ...




If your name is Mike Maas then it does..............you obviously didn't see that it was not addressed to you. Put down the fife and drum and read a little!


----------



## scouse (Aug 11, 2007)

> If your name is Mike Maas then it does..............you obviously didn't see that it was not addressed to you. Put down the fife and drum and read a little!



I think you misunderstood me, I mean't the post above mine(ie Mike's) I see you hold a torch for him, and I wouldn't want to get mixed up in that :greenchainsaw: .


----------



## oldugly (Aug 11, 2007)

I am NOT a Stihl fan. I use to be. A friend carries a ms200t and I have run it several times. To me, (and this is just personal preference) it is heavy, blocky, and cumbersome in a tree, it lacks the speed of a 338, it lacks the power of the 338, it does not start as well, requires more maintenance, and overall a lesser saw. 

But that is just me. 
You guys can all brag up your Stihls all you want, I love it. Because while you're at the saw shop getting repaired, me and my little 338, will be politely serving your customers. 
However all good things must come to an end, and so did my 338. Sadly after years of hard..(yes very very hard service) Like a faithful old dog I had to let her go.

Lately I have been running a little Johnsered 2135, and I find it is the only saw I have ever had that has balanced as well as the 338 and maybe even a little better....but it does not quite have the power the 338 did, or the speed.

It runs about the same speed as my buddies Stihl, much slower than my old 338 did, but I like it. Its comfortable, and I only pull the rope once when I need to start it. Besides I do not need to do a complete teardown and clean out every time I get done using it. If you really like to work on saws every night after putting in your day...definitely buy the Stihl.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmmmm......That's a first.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

scouse said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I mean't the post above mine(ie Mike's) I see you hold a torch for him, and I wouldn't want to get mixed up in that :greenchainsaw: .





If holding a torch is the same as respect then yeah I hold a torch for Mike.

Mike's has been on here a long time and has plenty of experience to back up *any* opinion he gives!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

oldugly said:


> If you really like to work on saws every night after putting in your day...definitely buy the Stihl.




Close minded aren't you???


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Close minded aren't you???



Either that or he was comparing a crappy worn out Stihl up against a new Husky.


----------



## oldugly (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually it was a worn out crappy old husky against a new, but broken in Stihl. Please remember I started out my post with "I am NOT a Stihl fan", meaning of course, that in this respect yes, I am a little close minded. It would take an awful lot for a Stihl to impress me at all, for the simple reason I have run them in the past, and had nothing but trouble with them.

Also I mentioned that it was my personal preference, which right or wrong could have no bearing.

The further jabs I took at Stihl, and their products, that company earned with multiple infractions of good business practices, and poor dealer representation, worthless warranties, and absolutely no customer support in the past. But THAT IS ONLY MY EXPERIENCE WITH THEM.

Maybe it was a crappy dealer, but I am inclined to believe it was crappy saws.
Husky, and Johnsered have been real good to me when I did need them, and that was very few times. Call me old fashioned, but I will stick with a company that treats me like they actually WANT my business.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 11, 2007)

Sassafras said:


> I have run em all. My favorite is the 338 new edition. It will not out cut an 020 but runs fairly close. My reason for liking the new edition better is for the balance and feel i just like it better than the stihl. it will blow away the 335 but is still lees of a man than the stihl. the 335's are pruning saws, they should only put a 6 inch bar on them to prevent us from being tempted to cut anything bigger.
> My crew met on the job with Husky r&d one day earlier this year. I am not allowed to say much. but keep your eyes on the husky. they are listening to guys that use these saws everyday and are making changes to better compete with the stihl 020. Maybe some day the Husky guys of this world won't need to hold there heads in shame limbing out trees with an 020. Time will tell.




I disagree. My only 338 has been woods modded, and still won't beat any of my 335's, be they Cali's or the 35 cc. All have dual port mufflers, and are quite reliable. They all have more torque than the 200T, and the old 335 is faster than the lot of them, by a good 10-15%. Mind you, if I bothered to port the 200T muffler, it would outcut the Husky's. Personally, I prefer the Husky saws. Most problems have been ironed out. The 200T is not problem free either, though, overall, I must agree that it is a better saw.

I hear the latest 338 is a bit better than the first model. Also, in 18 months or so, Husky will have a saw with the carb in the back. My guess is, if it isn't EPA restricted or strato charged, it will be a great saw.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

oldugly said:


> Actually it was a worn out crappy old husky against a new, but broken in Stihl. Please remember I started out my post with "I am NOT a Stihl fan", meaning of course, that in this respect yes, I am a little close minded. It would take an awful lot for a Stihl to impress me at all, for the simple reason I have run them in the past, and had nothing but trouble with them.
> 
> Also I mentioned that it was my personal preference, which right or wrong could have no bearing.
> 
> ...





You are prolly the only one on here that has had bad experiences with Stihl..............why.................I don't care to ask!!!:deadhorse:


----------



## rbtree (Aug 11, 2007)

oldugly said:


> Lately I have been running a little Johnsered 2135, and I find it is the only saw I have ever had that has balanced as well as the 338 and maybe even a little better....but it does not quite have the power the 338 did, or the speed.




That's essentially the same saw as the 334, smaller motor, and rated at only 2 hp.....


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey Oldugly.............you rousted another AS longtimer (RBtree, along with Mike Maas) with alot of savvy!!!


----------



## rbtree (Aug 11, 2007)

scouse said:


> LOL BS is it!!
> 
> The 020 was mine and the Husky my mates,and since there where 3 others standing there laughing at the Husky i'd say that I know better in THIS scenario.
> Now either
> ...




Well, I've run the 335's since they came out nearly 10 years ago...loaded with problems that they were. Not all of them cut the same, but most cut well. I've had 3 335's that were faster than 200T's..or about the same. None were more than a tad slower.....
You must have had a bad saw, or improperly tuned.


----------



## oldugly (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually it has added some ergonomics, and compares mainly to the 335, rather than the 334, but no matter. Like I said before it is comfortable for me, and I like it. Plus the price is much better than either the 338, or the ms200. Also I have found if I keep it sharp, (which why a climbing saw should ever be dull is beyond my comprehension, or why any self-respecting tree trimmer would run a dull saw is beyond me) I have no lacking of power, and side by side, I would run it next to, (and have) a Stihl "ultimate" saw.

Giving credit where it is due, however, I do like the Stihl recoil. Alot less shock and wear and tear on the arms.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

I buy both my Stihl's and Husky's from the same dealer...I've had lemons out of Stihl and Husky...Both were equally excellent as far as service and getting the problem fixed.


----------



## oldugly (Aug 11, 2007)

Rahtree,
Just my opinion, and my experience...I really do NOT care if it is popular. I never really try to impress anyone, and am careful about who impresses me.

I do hand it to people here, however...that for the most part they stand behind their decisions like they wrote the gospel, and Stihl cosigned it. My experience with them has been almost...(not quite a 100%) negative. 

Again, it could have been the dealer, could have been the rep. At one time on a crew with six brand new saws, (1980) only 1 functioned at a time for over a month, the other five were always in the shop. As soon as one was fixed, another went down. Bad ignitions. However whenever I have asked a rep, or dealer of the insanely worshipped Stihls if they have corrected their ignition problems...they have never admitted they had one.

At least Husky, and Johnsered admit they have problems, and work to improve them. Again, this is only my experience, and I DO hold a grudge for awhile, with Stihl, its been 27 years. That has not stopped me from playing with some of their new stuff...but I will never spend a dime into their organization.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 11, 2007)

oldugly said:


> Rahtree,
> Just my opinion, and my experience...I really do NOT care if it is popular. I never really try to impress anyone, and am careful about who impresses me.
> 
> I do hand it to people here, however...that for the most part they stand behind their decisions like they wrote the gospel, and Stihl cosigned it. My experience with them has been almost...(not quite a 100%) negative.
> ...




Time to move on Dude!!!


----------



## oldugly (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, maybe,
But a man's climbing saw is like a partner, friend, confidant, and the only one who is keeping him company up in the tree., Kind of like a bird dog in the field, or a wife....
Once they let you down....you do not forget.


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Time to move on Dude!!!



You crack me up!!!

For bigger saws I'm partial to husky's...But I've never been impressed with their attempt at climbing saws..If someone does build a saw that handles better than the 200...Then I'll plobably chunk my 200 and run it...So really...I'm not partial to any brand


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 11, 2007)

oldugly said:


> Yeah, maybe,
> But a man's climbing saw is like a partner, friend, confidant, and the only one who is keeping him company up in the tree., Kind of like a bird dog in the field, or a wife....
> Once they let you down....you do not forget.



So then run what you feel works best for you...Nothing wrong with that..If you ask for opinions here you'll get em'.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 12, 2007)

*i will admit that my 335 feels better than my 200.*

but the 200 out cuts it.maybe the 335 needs a carb kit.it does feel more comfortable and is way more reliable.my 192 is more comfortable than my 200.

i only use the 200 for chunking.all the rest of the time i use the 335.well all the time right now because the 200 is in the shop waiting for stihl to feel like sending the crank seals out.

my next climbing saw will be the new 338.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 12, 2007)

oldugly said:


> Actually it has added some ergonomics, and compares mainly to the 335, rather than the 334, but no matter.



Sorry, oldugly....I've never seen a 2135, but thought I'd seen info stating that it had the 2.0 c.i. motor. But I just now checked several websites and it would appear that it is the same as the new 338.....having 2.3 hp and 38 cc....one picture shows it having a screw to hold on the spark plug cover. 

If yours are stock, all you need to do is put a 9/16th id port on the lower part of the muffler, and maybe grind out some of the innards, if it has any. That will really wake up the saw's performance.


----------



## oldugly (Aug 12, 2007)

The 2135 I run in the tree is broke in now, and cuts pretty good. IT is very touchy on the carb settings. It will drink gas like beer if set at all too rich, and none to little power too lean, but where she's at right now she purrs for me. But I am not as close minded as accused of...because if I do see something I like better, I will try it. Hence the reason I did try my friends ms200.

Regardless, I am only giving my own personal preferences...others have theirs. I may make fun of them, but I respect them. 

Johnsered and Husky are basically the same brand anyway, however the Johnny's recoil is set for better ergonomics, and yes they did add a screw in the sparkplug cover. 

I would like to say price is no concern, but in reality value and economics seem to run hand in hand....coming in at 200 dollars less than the 338, and 250 less than the ms200, that little Johnny's doing pretty good for me.

But I am sincerely sorry for hijacking this thread, the originator asked for opinions and I wanted to share mine...regardless of the popularity. But I draggged out this discussion way too far. My apologies sir, and by all means do what YOU are comfortable with.


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 13, 2007)

*No appology neccesay!*

I know others get irritated by what may seem to them as ramblings and tirades. I don't. In fact, I would have been dissapointed if guys just said...keep your 200...or yeah get the Husky. When I'm out on the job I learn much more by getting into it with the people I'm working with rather than reading a book or just doing what I'm told. I'm new here at AS, but am happy I stumbled into it. Let's me get inside other professionals heads. Close minded people stay where they are and I'm too busy trying to be better. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 13, 2007)

*No appology necessary!*

I know others get irritated by what may seem to them as ramblings and tirades. I don't. In fact, I would have been dissapointed if guys just said...keep your 200...or yeah get the Husky. When I'm out on the job I learn much more by getting into it with the people I'm working with rather than reading a book or just doing what I'm told. I'm new here at AS, but am happy I stumbled into it. Let's me get inside other professionals heads. Close minded people stay where they are and I'm too busy trying to be better. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## dc59222 (Aug 14, 2007)

I must say that I am not partial to any saw brand. I own Stihls, Dolmar, and Husky. As far as climbing saws, I have used both the 200T and the 338. In my experiance the 200T worked better all around. By this, I mean that the 200T cut faster and balenced better in my hand. As said above, the Husky is shaped a little better than the 200T and does not get caught on as many limbs. On paper, the 338 looks better, but I have not found this in practice. As far as the reliability issue, everyone that I talked to from dealers to other arborists/climbers agreed that the Stihl was the tougher of the two. That said, I cannot personally attest to that as I have never run the Husky for an extended amount of time. I will say that my 200T gets used everyday for all sorts of tasks and it is still running strong. My suggestion is to buy the Stihl.


----------



## Spockbob (Aug 15, 2007)

When I first started climbing, the only small saws available around here were homelite xl12 and EZ. I don't think I have the arms to run one in a tree all day anymore. Don't laugh, but I use an 017 with a micro chain. not very heavy duty, but I try to be careful with it. The 020 is great for bucket work, leaves one hand free to grab limbs. With any stihl the first thing we do is remove the small plate on the muffler outlet and get rid of the screen, they clog after a couple months of use. Put in a new one if cutting in very dry conditions.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 16, 2007)

rbtree said:


> If yours are stock, all you need to do is put a 9/16th id port on the lower part of the muffler, and maybe grind out some of the innards, if it has any. That will really wake up the saw's performance.




rbtree, What all have you done to the 338? I have a 45cc 338 that I am about to tear into. I have never modded this style saw or known any one who did. Do you have any tips on porting that you would be willing to share.
I already have fixed a real square chisel chain. The saw just does not seem to run at its potential. I am thinking of trying to raise the compression, increase the intake timing, open the exhaust port, and maybe raise the transfers a little. But I have never even seen the inside of one of these saws, so I really don't know what to expect. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Excuse me for a moment please Stachura01*

Hi Oldugly, I have been trying to find a Jonsered 2135T for sale from an internet site that will ship to NZ. You didn't buy yours from such a place did you? I really like Jonsereds style and think they are a quality brand and agree the consumer should reward a company by being loyal.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 16, 2007)

I've had premature breakdowns with Stihl and Husky both - like within a week. And both have given good service.

Right now, I'm considering a new saw, and tend to lean toward Husky.

Won't touch a Sachs with a 1000 foot pole. A Sach's dealer in Hillsboro, Oregon, in the 80s, bragged on about how great Sachs were. So I bought a saw from him. With proper care and lubrication, the Sachs engine shattered in the piston / rod area in less than 20 hours of use.

Piece of trash.

Sure not all Sachs are like that - but it was no selling point that Sachs was as good or better than Stihl and Husky.


----------



## oldugly (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry,
I bought mine from a local dealer, who happened to one of the dealers that was picked to demo one of the first ones. I think they will gain popularity soon, however because of the price and the value for that price.
They are running an ad in the Arborist news, however and if I were you I would search that venue for an internet dealer. Good luck.

Again, however...it is only my experience that these saws have played out well for me. Someone else might not have near as good of luck as myself. I am sure, (as attested here and reiterrated several times) others have had great luck with their stihls, I personally won't own one.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks oldugly, may only be a local promotion. There are no ads online unfortunately. The 2135T has been around a short while as they have just upgraded the specs to 39cc in line with the 338XPT. I have my eye on a 'cali' model but agree with you that the Jonsered is definately better value for money and is a reputable brand with great ergonomics. Thanks again.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 17, 2007)

Stachura01, sorry for the interuption. I have no real world working experience comparisons to offer, but I hope my brand loyalty gives you an indication of my thoughts.

You obviously like the feel and performance of your 395, and if it has proven itself to you perhaps you should give Husqvarna another try in the climbing saw class. Husqvarna is a quality brand.

I am exceptionally pleased with my 2095 and am certainly willing to give Jonsered another try, also in the climbing saw class. Hope my offerings help.


----------



## Log hog (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tuff as Nails Baby!*

I started out with some Johnsereds. One was 2171 and the other was a 2145 both good saws but I always had carb trouble with the 2145 so I sold it to my uncle. I then bought a 260 PRO and love it to death. My 2171 took a crap and I really upgraded to the 660 with a 36" bar and that saw is an animal. I also own two leaf blowers two hedge trimmers two pole saws and also six chain saws all STIHL. My best saw and money maker by far is the 200T. All BS aside I would have to estimate that my 200t is between 3-4 years old and has around 2400 hrs on it. About a year ago I had to by a new fuel line and some rubber bushings for it, and this year I had to break down and buy a muffler for it. This saw has seen a bunch of drops out of trees and still keeps on ticking. I do nothing fancy to this saw just Stihl 2cycle oil a Stihl bar oil. There just Tuff As Nails Baby.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad to hear the STIHL works well for you! Another quality brand.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Jonsered 2135T*

The old Jonsered 2135T is mostly the same as Husqvarna 334T but whit minor detail's from the 335xpt and 338xpt, so it's not exakly same as any Husqvarna, and IT is very touchy on the carb settings, specially on the L-jet that have to be spot on, but when the setting on the carb is right this saws cut really well


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Hi MAG58,*

How much for the 2135T in Norway?

Is it 39cc model?


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 18, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> How much for the 2135T in Norway?
> 
> Is it 39cc model?



The old Jred 2135T is very similar to Husky 334T, 35.2cc 2.0 hp, and here we have to pay about 940 US $


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW!! Thats expensive. I am looking for the new model, 39cc. Thanks anyway.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 19, 2007)

From the specs I've seen, the new 2135 is exactly the same powerhead parts as the 338. 2.3 hp......just a few different things like plastic.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 19, 2007)

rbtree said:


> From the specs I've seen, the new 2135 is exactly the same power head parts as the 338. 2.3 hp......just a few different things like plastic.



Yes you have that right, the *2007 NEW EDITION Jonsered 2135T* is *39 cc*, and *2.3 hp*, the older one that I have is 35.2cc and 2.0 hp. Here it's the price almost the same as the old one, but the 2007 have the power head parts as the 338xpt, but not exactly same saw as any Husqvarna.

:blush:


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Aug 21, 2007)

Boys Boys Boys. We've been through this a MILLION times. Hands down, far and away, the MAJORITY will tell you that the 200T/020T is THE top-handle saw. Period. Now that's coming from a guy that LOVES Husky's big saws. (372, 395, 3120....I hear that the 385 is a mutha too.) Husky's big saws seem to have more grunt where you need it with larger bars and flushing stumps. They just work better for me. So, think what you want of Stihl VS. Husqvarna when it comes to the large saws. They're both good. But I fought with 334, 335, 338, 338 cali....then I got an 020T on a trade. WOW. I've never looked back. I didn't even keep the small Husky's that I had. They are crap. Nothing but problems. The oiler, scuffed cylinders from persnickity carbs, fuel hose problems, filters that clog CONSTANTLY, cases that can't stand up to the daily rigors, the tail peice that comes off and causes you to get a jolt to the belly from the spark plug. Not to mention that in my neck of the woods there aren't any dealers that will touch them. It's a VERY clear choice. Don't waste your money on the very few that may mention Johnny's/Husky's/Echo's/Solo's. You want to make money? You want to get what you're paying for? Buy the dammed 200T with a 14 or 16" bar and yellow tag Stihl chain. Done. You can thank me later.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 22, 2007)

First off: just because the majority say so...

Q. Would you jump just because everybody else did?
A. Personally, I wouldn't.

Secondly: you are describing the older model(s) which everybody knows had problems and have been remedied. For example, the spark plug cover has a screw in it.

Q. How can it simply fall off?
A. Tighten the screw.


Thirdly: If you can't tune a high performance saw which will cause scuffs, get someone who can.

Lastly: I agree the Stihls are all zing and no zap. The specs tell you that. The Stihls rely on higher revs to develop more Hp. Now in a limbing saw or cutting smaller wood this may be advantagous, but in a bigger saw pulling more bar length or a larger sprocket you want lower peek power for its displacement to keep the saw in its power band.

So thank you B.U.S. for being objective.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 22, 2007)

After my Jred 2135T was broken-in, and the carb was adjusted, and I think the L-jet is the pain to get right and must be spot on, and I did take off the spark screen, this saw scream and cut like a nice dream. I don't understand at all the negative response on this type of saws, but I know that some of the first Husky models was a disaster, but that's history and new one's seems to be good saws, and around here many pro use them.
I think that the Jonsered 2135T is great saw, but that's me.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 22, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> First off: just because the majority say so...
> 
> Q. Would you jump just because everybody else did?
> A. Personally, I wouldn't.
> ...





MAG58 said:


> After my Jred 2135T was broken-in, and the carb was adjusted, and I think the L-jet is the pain to get right and must be spot on, and I did take off the spark screen, this saw scream and cut like a nice dream. I don't understand at all the negative response on this type of saws, but I know that some of the first Husky models was a disaster, but that's history and new one's seems to be good saws, and around here many pro use them.
> I think that the Jonsered 2135T is great saw, but that's me.





It takes genuine comments like this to convince people that Husky/Jred have fixed the problems with the 334/338/2135 series saws!!!


Maybe in time more people will come around but it won't be overnight!!!


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 22, 2007)

You want to switch to a husky climbing saw? Who says the only husky you can climb with is the 335 or 338? If you have the wrists to handle them, 346's or 357's works great in the tree. I like the 200t better than the 335 or 338, but my 357's get used about 5 times more often up a tree.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 22, 2007)

> I takes genuine comments...



 'Hell' e lu ya!




> You want to switch to a husky climbing saw? Who says the only husky you can climb with is the 335 or 338? If you have the wrists to handle them, 346's or 357's works great in the tree. I like the 200t better than the 335 or 338, but my 357's get used about 5 times more often up a tree.



Yes why not. What about 2152. Anyone use this saw?

Beowulf343, at what daimeter do you switch saws or is it a reach or power thing?


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> Beowulf343, at what daimeter do you switch saws or is it a reach or power thing?



About the only time the 200t comes out is if i have pine or spruce-the 200t works good to strip it up. But start chunking and the bigger saws come out. Yes i do like the added power but really i'm just more comfortable with a rear handle saw in a tree. And oddly enough, the temperature is a factor on whether the 200t gets used or not. A big hand with an insulated glove does not fit in the handle very good. I know several climbers who put away the 200t's every winter and break out the rear handle saws for this very reason. Sucks trying to jam your hand into the handle and is very uncomfortable after any length of time.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 24, 2007)

> About the only time the 200t comes out is if i have pine or spruce-the 200t works good to strip it up. But start chunking and the bigger saws come out. Yes i do like the added power but really i'm just more comfortable with a rear handle saw in a tree.



Do you prefer the 200T over the 338 because of power? Just, I have my eye on a 338XPC 'Cali' model and am concerned that even this saw at 45cc does not have enough grunt. I am only considering a second saw for occasional use such as up trees, but also orchard work/shrubery where one handing would be an advantage, and for my lady and/or my father (73, but very active) to use. It would probably get used for limbing/small bucking also - If you got the bar length, it will probably get used!! And I don't want someone to kill prematurely an expensive arborist saw cutting 12"+ rounds! After reading different comments (including PM's) I am coming to the conclusion I/ they might be better off with a 2152/2159 or similar perhaps.





> A big hand with an insulated glove does not fit in the handle very good.



Do you find this the same for the 338?


----------



## joesawer (Aug 24, 2007)

Unless some one is a pro climber or has some other extreme need for a short saw. they will almost always be better served with a tail handle saw instead of a top handle saw.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 24, 2007)

> Unless some one is a pro climber or has some other extreme need for a short saw. they will almost always be better served with a tail handle saw instead of a top handle saw.



Hey Joe! I liked the idea of being able to one hand. But if they don't have enough grunt to do the bigger work I will either have to get two extra saws or just get along without the one handing ability. I can import one for nearly half the price of buying one locally. Thanks.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 24, 2007)

*couldn't have said it better.*



BigUglySquirrel said:


> Boys Boys Boys. We've been through this a MILLION times. Hands down, far and away, the MAJORITY will tell you that the 200T/020T is THE top-handle saw. Period. Now that's coming from a guy that LOVES Husky's big saws. (372, 395, 3120....I hear that the 385 is a mutha too.) Husky's big saws seem to have more grunt where you need it with larger bars and flushing stumps. They just work better for me. So, think what you want of Stihl VS. Husqvarna when it comes to the large saws. They're both good. But I fought with 334, 335, 338, 338 cali....then I got an 020T on a trade. WOW. I've never looked back. I didn't even keep the small Husky's that I had. They are crap. Nothing but problems. The oiler, scuffed cylinders from persnickity carbs, fuel hose problems, filters that clog CONSTANTLY, cases that can't stand up to the daily rigors, the tail peice that comes off and causes you to get a jolt to the belly from the spark plug. Not to mention that in my neck of the woods there aren't any dealers that will touch them. It's a VERY clear choice. Don't waste your money on the very few that may mention Johnny's/Husky's/Echo's/Solo's. You want to make money? You want to get what you're paying for? Buy the dammed 200T with a 14 or 16" bar and yellow tag Stihl chain. Done. You can thank me later.



husky is bar far the best for big.stihl is the top choice for small.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 24, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> husky is bar far the best for big.stihl is the top choice for small.



Not by far by a long shot. I have 2 3120's, one is fully woods modded..and a great saw. But, general consensus is the 880 is better. And I am now on my third 066/660...all dual port mufflers. Many say the 395 is a tad faster, stock or modded, but it is also a fair bit heavier. 046 and 044 are great saws, but I prefer the 372 and 7900 Dolmar. 

the 440/044, 046/460 are the largest selling logging saws by a huge margin, at least out west. Reliable, long lasting saws for sure. 

all this brand loyalty BS...I like them all.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 24, 2007)

> Not by far by a long shot. I have 2 3120's, one is fully woods modded..and a great saw. But, general consensus is the 880 is better. And I am now on my third 066/660...all dual port mufflers. Many say the 395 is a tad faster, stock or modded, but it is also a fair bit heavier. 046 and 044 are great saws, but I prefer the 372 and 7900 Dolmar.



Lower peek power = more pull in the cut.





> the 440/044, 046/460 are the largest selling logging saws by a huge margin, at least out west. Reliable, long lasting saws for sure.



Either bulk sale discounts or Brand loyalty.





> all this brand loyalty BS...I like them all.



If a brand works for you; why change?


----------



## clearance (Aug 25, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> Hey Joe! I liked the idea of being able to one hand. But if they don't have enough grunt to do the bigger work I will either have to get two extra saws or just get along without the one handing ability. I can import one for nearly half the price of buying one locally. Thanks.



Not supposed to one hand, I'm suprised the doo-gooders haven't jumped all over you yet.


----------



## woodchux (Aug 25, 2007)

You can one hand with a rear handle saw... the top handle saws are just made for it. (despite what they say)


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 25, 2007)

> Not supposed to one hand, I'm suprised the doo-gooders haven't jumped all over you yet.





They can try and stop me [and everyone esle - whether they care to admit it or not]





> You can one hand with a rear handle saw... the top handle saws are just made for it. (despite what they say)



:sword:


----------



## pbtree (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I call BS!
> This thread is way out of control. The 200 is a fine saw, but so is the husky. Out of the box, the saws are very close in cutting performance, the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.
> To say your friend's saw is that much faster says you don't haver a clue. Your saw is dull or not running right, either that or his saws is modified.
> 
> ...


Amen...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 25, 2007)

To much brand loyalty is actually bad for all of us as consumers. If your buying equipment based on the manufacturer and nothing else, then the makers dont have to develop there products or be more competitive with their pricing, dont have to offer as good service, follow up etc.


----------



## Urbicide (Aug 25, 2007)

TimberMcPherson said:


> To much brand loyalty is actually bad for all of us as consumers. If your buying equipment based on the manufacturer and nothing else, then the makers dont have to develop there products or be more competitive with their pricing, dont have to offer as good service, follow up etc.



Exactly. We, the consumer, get screwed big time without the aid of competition. Companies today seem to buy out their rivals to do away with having to compete with them. Mega mergers may be good for their stock holders (and their underpaid CEO's) but do little to hold down costs to the end consumer. Keep your :Eye::Eye:, your ears, and your mind open.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 25, 2007)

> To much brand loyalty is actually bad for all of us as consumers. If your buying equipment based on the manufacturer and nothing else, then the makers dont have to develop there products or be more competitive with their pricing, dont have to offer as good service, follow up etc.



Hi Timber, this sounds like Stihl to me. They are over priced I think.





> Exactly. We, the consumer, get screwed big time without the aid of competition. Companies today seem to buy out their rivals to do away with having to compete with them. Mega mergers may be good for their stock holders (and their underpaid CEO's) but do little to hold down costs to the end consumer. Keep your [:Eye: :Eye: ], your ears, and your mind open.



Thats business. Dog eat dog! What a world we live in, eh.


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 25, 2007)

*i actually should have been more specific.*



rbtree said:


> Not by far by a long shot. I have 2 3120's, one is fully woods modded..and a great saw. But, general consensus is the 880 is better. And I am now on my third 066/660...all dual port mufflers. Many say the 395 is a tad faster, stock or modded, but it is also a fair bit heavier. 046 and 044 are great saws, but I prefer the 372 and 7900 Dolmar.
> 
> the 440/044, 046/460 are the largest selling logging saws by a huge margin, at least out west. Reliable, long lasting saws for sure.
> 
> all this brand loyalty BS...I like them all.



i have no use for a 3120,or an 880.if i did,i'd get an 084.395 is moe than i'll ever need.the weight is fine because it has more power than a 660.385xp is more comparable to a 660.

i like stihl fine but the big stuff is underpowered and overpriced.as are the parts.$40 for an airfilter that is always dirty compared to huskies filters that never seem to get dirty.


----------



## jmack (Aug 26, 2007)

clearance said:


> I"ll set you straight and save you from some pain, the 020/200 is THE saw in the trees. This pained me, as I was a Husky guy for years, still am, except I climb with a 200T. Had so many guys tell me it is better than the Husky, guys who have climbed for years and ran both. No point trying to reinvent the wheel.


 converted
husky runner, concurs


----------



## rbtree (Aug 28, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i395 is moe than i'll ever need.the weight is fine because it has more power than a 660.385xp is more comparable to a 660.



I agree with ya on the filters. But you're wrong about the 660.....With full dual port muffler, it screams. Stock it will barely beat my woods ported 7900, which is faster than a 385XP, when both are in stock form. 

Today, I had that 7900 buried in a 5.5x8.5 foot poplar stump, and she made the cut, with a 32 inch bar.... better saw than the 385 and lighter by a couple pounds.

My ehp 372/375 should be arriving any day now...and I expect it to be faster than the 7900, which wasn't built by Ed.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 29, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I had a race recently, my 338 against my buddies 200.
> We set up a nice straight log with both ends out, and I told him to get started, I'd catch up.
> Well, after about 20 pulls, his crappy stihl finally started. You could tell it was started because of all the smoke, it might have been on fire, I don't know. Then into the cut he went, more smoke, because stihls are alway dull.
> I forgot I hadn't started my saw for two years and when I looked at the gas tank, it was empty. So I headed to the gas station, my buddy still smoking the log.
> ...



Mike, I'm a stihl man thru and thru, But you are too funny!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Most funny Post ever !*



Mike Maas said:


> I had a race recently, my 338 against my buddies 200.
> We set up a nice straight log with both ends out, and I told him to get started, I'd catch up.
> Well, after about 20 pulls, his crappy stihl finally started. You could tell it was started because of all the smoke, it might have been on fire, I don't know. Then into the cut he went, more smoke, because stihls are alway dull.
> I forgot I hadn't started my saw for two years and when I looked at the gas tank, it was empty. So I headed to the gas station, my buddy still smoking the log.
> ...



This is an old post I ran across and just had to dredge it up....
It's maybe the most Funny thing I've ever read on this site !


----------



## pbtree (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 25, 2007)

Jonsered2095 said:


> Hi Timber, this sounds like Stihl to me. They are over priced I think..



I agree, although most of my 20 saws are stihls (got rid of my larger huskys and dolmars to keep the bar and chain collection manageable). 

I do have 3 346xp's and wouldnt swap them for any other saw.

If the manufacturers got there crap together and standardised bar and chains I would run more of a mix, I miss the sweet song my 372's, but messing around with different bars and chains wasnt worth the tune.


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Nov 26, 2007)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I agree, although most of my 20 saws are stihls (got rid of my larger huskys and dolmars to keep the bar and chain collection manageable).
> 
> I do have 3 346xp's and wouldnt swap them for any other saw.
> 
> If the manufacturers got there crap together and standardised bar and chains I would run more of a mix, I miss the sweet song my 372's, but messing around with different bars and chains wasnt worth the tune.



Had to re-read this thread: My 'brand loyalty BS' someone mentioned is due to the feel of the product and the direction that the manufacturers thinking seems to be going - the Jonsered appears to have more Torque than the Stihl's [and the Stihl's more Power than the Jonsered's] and apart from limbing where speed is preferable; the extra Torque has the advantage of more pull in the cut and therefore stays in the power band longer/easier. That's just my preference.

But this is only one (albeit major - at least to me) reason to jump one way or another. Timber: you are right about bar issues, it prevents interchangeability and I agree it is a big problem with a simple [mechanical] remedy. I wish they would work their crap out too!

And the $$$, well, I have killed the Homelite top handle. Not surprised really, domestic model, it has done well for what it was and what it was asked to eat! It managed to bring down 20" macrocarpa's!! And even though I would have liked to buy the 2139T (not available in NZ) or the 338XPT Cali (online - but exchange rate took a dive), either of them could have been bought for just over half the price of the 200T (in NZD terms), I am not production oriented and opted for the Solo 637 at NZD629.00 worked out at 40% of the price of the 200T!! And some tree guys here DO use this saw because of the price.

So preference, price, and usability all contribute to the best choice, not just brand loyalty BULLSH!T Now if the original querant had put in these parameters: different story maybe.


----------



## Podaltura (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 200´s and use frecuently 338xp of a climber friend. Like the 200 handles and wheigh position, and the power of these. But the 338 is a good machine. The engine, and the crankcase is very resistent. For me, the 200 is better than Husky, but in other machines like more Husky. I love my 200 whit the 12" carving bar. Use this for prunning, and it´s more safety whit the 1/4 chain than the 3/8 low profile, and like the balanced of the machine more than the 14" 3/8.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 26, 2007)

Stachura01 said:


> I've been in love with my Husquvarna 395xp since she came into my life. But my employer runs Stihls and since he buys saws for us, I have an MS200, which is nice. I really love my Husky though and I want to go ahead and spend my own money on a 338xpt, but he insists I'll regret it. Says they break too easily. I don't think his former habit of throwing saws out of trees when things go badly helped in his assessment. I'm looking for real world working experience comparisons.





Nabeel said:


> Hi, This post of mine is very beneficial and informative, however there are some specific facts or information that I require. If anyone can help me in this matter then please send me a private message. Best Regards,



Nabel, This isn't even your post. Stachura01 posted the question and started this thread.
Even so, just about everything that can be said about the two saws is in this thread.
I think your post is :spam:


----------



## Darin (Nov 26, 2007)

Nabeel is TOAST


----------



## frashdog (Nov 26, 2007)

I own both the ms200t and the 338xp.

The 338has more displacement and I think .2 more hp? Weight is same, I weighed both.

The ms200t is balanced from the trigger, the 338xp tips foward, but allows you to point the saw out and still access the trigger, giving more reach than the 200t. To me the 200t is more ergonimic for a bucket rider or someone who cuts below the waist. For me the ergonimics of the 338xp work better for a climber, besides the fact it is easier to move through the tree with due to it's shape. Ms200t is a box.

Stock the 338xp winds up slower than my 200t, mod the spark arrestor cover on the 338 , not the spark arrestor and the 338xp screams right on up.

I prefer the 338xp over the 200t in a tree.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 26, 2007)

frashdog said:


> I own both the ms200t and the 338xp.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the 338xp over the 200t in a tree.




that is a bold statement. 

i own both saws as well and they are damn fine saws. but i am perfectly happy knowing my back up saw is my 338xp. 

to each their own of course!

correct me if i am wrong but isnt the husky 39cc and the stihl 35cc?




oldirty


----------



## frashdog (Nov 26, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by frashdog
> I own both the ms200t and the 338xp.
> 
> ...


yea the 338xp is a larger displacement saw and same weight as 200t...that's better power weight.

Again I prefer it in the tree for two reasons. 

One, the balance: For me I can reach out further and more comfortably when cutting from my chest level. Look and feel the the wrist position of a 200t held arm(s) horizontal, not "ergonomic". For me the 338xp is just nicer to my wrist.

Two, the shape: When climbing my 200t was always hanging up on stuff due to it's boxy shape. The 338xp has a nice bullet shape butt, so when hanging from a saddle it does not hang up anywhere near as much as the 200t did.

Yes, the 200t has more metal on the outside and looks like it would survive falls much better, but I did not buy the saw to drop. I stopped dropping saws after I recieved a bungee lanyard.

If I was in a bucket I would want a 200t. I still use the 200t if I have a lot of limbing on the ground to do. So easy to one hand below the waist

Many people mod 200t's muffler (I mod all my mufflers) pick up a stock 338xp and compare it to a 200t with modded spark arrestor, the 338xp is a dog. Funny story: one of my bros started climbing for several years with a used modded 200t, he got a new 200t and was like "what the?!". Ran like a dog when compared to the modded one. The 338xp is sooo easy to mod the muffler. 

Hey, you're right, to each their own. I never though I'd buy another Husky until I was offered a brand new one almost $200 less than a 200t. Frankly, I'm impressed.


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 7, 2007)

*sorry Mike.*

i always want husky to be the best and with the exception of this category,it is.i met the husky top handle engineer at the tree show in Hartford.the first words out of his mouth were "don't kill me!" i told him to send me a new 338 and i'd spare his life.i'd like to try it but so far i have not seen a husky top handle that comes even close to the ms200.you're welcome to come by and prove me wrong anytime.i have asked more than one dealer for a demo on the new 338 but i never hear back.they must be scared of something. 



Mike Maas said:


> I call BS!
> This thread is way out of control. The 200 is a fine saw, but so is the husky. Out of the box, the saws are very close in cutting performance, the edge goes slightly to the husky, which is the case for the whole husky line compared to stihl.
> To say your friend's saw is that much faster says you don't haver a clue. Your saw is dull or not running right, either that or his saws is modified.
> 
> ...


----------



## upperlimits (Dec 7, 2007)

*Stihl vs. Husky*

I own mainly Stihl saws. I have owned both brand trim saws in question. I believe the Stihl trim saw wins hands down. I loved the speed of the Husky though, but didn't feel it had the torque the Stihl has. I wish I owned a few larger Huskys though, because I feel they run pretty darn sweet (fast). I look like a Stihl man if you were to see my inventory, but wow the last few Husky's sure were impressive. If you want the best trim saw in my opinion, I recommend the ms200/020t. I have owned lots of them, and only one Husky trim saw. Have fun but be safe!


----------

